# Concepto in Bank Transfers.



## pendeen

Hi,

I have to make a bank transfer from Spain to the UK online.
What do I put where it asks Concepto
This translates as concept and I have no idea what to put.Please help!

Best Wishes,

Vince in Extremadura.


----------



## goingtobcn

Hi Vince,

When I make bank transfers (with La Caixa), the "concepto" box is optional to add a reference.

Hope that helps


----------



## pendeen

Thanks.I simply added what the payment was for as a reference.


----------

